# Error during aspx page compilation



## ArsenShnurkov (Jun 19, 2012)

I am trying to start a simple test site with lang/mono and www/xsp installed to $PREFIX=/home/gk-vao/mono in FreeBSD 8.1.

During the request processing code behind compilation fails (see details below).

What is wrong with my setup?

== Startup command and environment ==

```
[gk-vao@web02 ~]$ ps wwwwaux | grep mono
gk-vao 94034  0.0  0.0 32156 15880   5  S+    9:35PM   0:00.47 /home/gk-vao/mono/bin/mono
 --runtime=v4.0.30319 /home/gk-vao/mono/lib/mono/4.0/fastcgi-mono-server4.exe
 --configfile=/home/gk-vao/mono_conf/fcgi/ConfigurationManager.xml
```


```
[gk-vao@web02 ~]$ env
PREFIX=/home/gk-vao/mono
PATH=.:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/mysql/bin:/home/gk-vao/mono/bin:/home/gk-vao/mono/bin
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/home/gk-vao/mono/lib
MONO_CFG_DIR=/home/gk-vao/mono/etc
MACHINE_CONFIG=/home/gk-vao/mono/etc/mono/4.0/machine.config
MONO_TRACE_LISTENER=/home/gk-vao/mono_logs/mono-TraceListener.log
MONO_LOG_LEVEL=debug
MONO_ENV_OPTIONS=--debug

SHELL=/bin/bash
PWD=/home/gk-vao/mono_conf/fcgi
LOGNAME=gk-vao
USER=gk-vao
HOME=/home/gk-vao
MAIL=/var/mail/gk-vao
TERM=cygwin
SHLVL=2
```

== Stack ==

```
Stacktrace:

  at <unknown> <0xffffffff>
  at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Diagnostics.Process.CreateProcess_internal
 (System.Diagnostics.ProcessStartInfo,intptr,intptr,intptr,System.Diagnostics.Process/ProcInfo&) <IL
 0x00026, 0xffffffff>
  at System.Diagnostics.Process.Start_noshell
 (System.Diagnostics.ProcessStartInfo,System.Diagnostics.Process) <IL 0x002ae, 0x0089f>
  at System.Diagnostics.Process.Start_common
 (System.Diagnostics.ProcessStartInfo,System.Diagnostics.Process) <IL 0x00098, 0x000ff>
  at System.Diagnostics.Process.Start () <IL 0x00033, 0x00043>
  at (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) System.Diagnostics.Process.Start () <IL 0x00038, 0xffffffff>
  at Mono.CSharp.CSharpCodeCompiler.CompileFromFileBatch
 (System.CodeDom.Compiler.CompilerParameters,string[]) <IL 0x0011c, 0x002ef>
  at Mono.CSharp.CSharpCodeCompiler.CompileAssemblyFromFileBatch
 (System.CodeDom.Compiler.CompilerParameters,string[]) <IL 0x00014, 0x00023>
  at System.CodeDom.Compiler.CodeDomProvider.CompileAssemblyFromFile
 (System.CodeDom.Compiler.CompilerParameters,string[]) <IL 0x00017, 0x00034>
  at System.Web.Compilation.AssemblyBuilder.BuildAssembly
 (System.Web.VirtualPath,System.CodeDom.Compiler.CompilerParameters) <IL 0x002f5, 0x00840>
  at System.Web.Compilation.AssemblyBuilder.BuildAssembly (System.Web.VirtualPath) <IL 0x00008, 0x0001b>
  at System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.GenerateAssembly
 (System.Web.Compilation.AssemblyBuilder,System.Web.Compilation.BuildProviderGroup,System.Web.VirtualPath
 ,bool) <IL 0x00264, 0x008cb>
  at System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.BuildInner (System.Web.VirtualPath,bool) <IL 0x00122, 0x0046b>
  at System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.Build (System.Web.VirtualPath) <IL 0x00069, 0x00107>
  at System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.GetCompiledType (System.Web.VirtualPath) <IL 0x00041, 0x00087>
  at System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.CreateInstanceFromVirtualPath
 (System.Web.VirtualPath,System.Type) <IL 0x00013, 0x00027>
  at System.Web.UI.PageParser.GetCompiledPageInstance (string,string,System.Web.HttpContext) <IL 0x0002e,
 0x0008b>
  at System.Web.UI.PageHandlerFactory.GetHandler (System.Web.HttpContext,string,string,string) <IL
 0x00004, 0x00017>
  at System.Web.HttpApplication.GetHandler (System.Web.HttpContext,string,bool) <IL 0x00065, 0x00205>
  at System.Web.HttpApplication.GetHandler (System.Web.HttpContext,string) <IL 0x00004, 0x00017>
  at System.Web.HttpApplication/<Pipeline>c__Iterator6.MoveNext () <IL 0x0086b, 0x01cbb>
  at System.Web.HttpApplication.Tick () <IL 0x00006, 0x00035>
  at System.Web.HttpApplication.Start (object) <IL 0x00095, 0x0017f>
  at System.Web.HttpApplication.System.Web.IHttpHandler.ProcessRequest (System.Web.HttpContext) <IL
 0x0001c, 0x00037>
  at System.Web.HttpRuntime.Process (System.Web.HttpWorkerRequest) <IL 0x000c8, 0x0021f>
  at System.Web.HttpRuntime.RealProcessRequest (object) <IL 0x00029, 0x00083>
  at System.Web.HttpRuntime.ProcessRequest (System.Web.HttpWorkerRequest) <IL 0x0002c, 0x00043>
  at Mono.WebServer.MonoWorkerRequest.ProcessRequest () [0x00011] in
 /usr/ports/www/xsp/work/xsp-2.10.2/src/Mono.WebServer/MonoWorkerRequest.cs:400
  at Mono.WebServer.BaseApplicationHost.ProcessRequest (Mono.WebServer.MonoWorkerRequest) [0x00039] in
 /usr/ports/www/xsp/work/xsp-2.10.2/src/Mono.WebServer/BaseApplicationHost.cs:121
  at Mono.WebServer.FastCgi.ApplicationHost.ProcessRequest (Mono.WebServer.FastCgi.Responder) [0x00060]
 in /usr/ports/www/xsp/work/xsp-2.10.2/src/Mono.WebServer.FastCgi/ApplicationHost.cs:57
  at (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) Mono.WebServer.FastCgi.ApplicationHost.ProcessRequest
 (Mono.WebServer.FastCgi.Responder) <IL 0x00039, 0xffffffff>
  at (wrapper xdomain-dispatch) Mono.WebServer.FastCgi.ApplicationHost.ProcessRequest
 (object,byte[]&,byte[]&) <IL 0x00063, 0xffffffff>
  at (wrapper xdomain-invoke) Mono.WebServer.FastCgi.ApplicationHost.ProcessRequest
 (Mono.WebServer.FastCgi.Responder) <0xffffffff>
  at (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) Mono.WebServer.FastCgi.ApplicationHost.ProcessRequest
 (Mono.WebServer.FastCgi.Responder) <IL 0x00039, 0xffffffff>
  at Mono.WebServer.FastCgi.Responder.Process () <0x0015f>
  at Mono.FastCgi.ResponderRequest.Worker (object) <0x0001a>
  at Mono.FastCgi.ResponderRequest.OnInputDataReceived
 (Mono.FastCgi.Request,Mono.FastCgi.DataReceivedArgs) <0x0018f>
  at Mono.FastCgi.Request.AddInputData (Mono.FastCgi.Record) <0x000af>
  at Mono.FastCgi.Connection.Run () <0x009cf>
  at Mono.FastCgi.Server.OnAccept (System.IAsyncResult) <0x00377>
  at (wrapper runtime-invoke) <Module>.runtime_invoke_void__this___object (object,intptr,intptr,intptr) <IL
 0x00052, 0xffffffff>
Abort trap: 6
```

== Console output ==

```
* Assertion at handles.c:1077, condition `thr_ret == 0' not met
```

== log ==


```
[2012-06-19 21:35:56Z] Debug   fastcgi-mono-server4
[2012-06-19 21:35:56Z] Debug   Listening on file: /home/gk-vao/mono_tmp/fastcgi-mono-server4
[2012-06-19 21:35:56Z] Debug   Root directory: /
[2012-06-19 21:35:56Z] Debug   Max connections: 10
[2012-06-19 21:35:56Z] Debug   Max requests: 10
[2012-06-19 21:35:56Z] Debug   Multiplex connections: False
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Accepting an incoming connection.
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Notice  Beginning to receive records on connection.
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Record received. (Type: BeginRequest, ID: 1, Length: 8)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Record received. (Type: Params, ID: 1, Length: 832)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Record received. (Type: Params, ID: 1, Length: 0)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (SCRIPT_NAME = /test1/Default.aspx)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (SCRIPT_FILENAME = /home/gk-vao/gk-vao.ru/docs/test1/Default.aspx)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (PATH_INFO = )
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (PATH_TRANSLATED = )
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (QUERY_STRING = )
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (REQUEST_METHOD = GET)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (CONTENT_TYPE = )
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (CONTENT_LENGTH = )
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (REQUEST_URI = /test1/)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (DOCUMENT_URI = /test1/)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (DOCUMENT_ROOT = /home/gk-vao/gk-vao.ru/docs)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (SERVER_PROTOCOL = HTTP/1.0)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (GATEWAY_INTERFACE = CGI/1.1)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (SERVER_SOFTWARE = nginx/1.0.14)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (REMOTE_ADDR = 77.37.160.37)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (REMOTE_PORT = )
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (SERVER_ADDR = 10.1.183.124)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (SERVER_PORT = 80)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (SERVER_NAME = gk-vao.ru)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (HTTP_HOST = gk-vao.ru)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (HTTP_X_REAL_IP = 77.37.160.37)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (HTTP_X_FORWARDED_FOR = 77.37.160.37)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (HTTP_CONNECTION = close)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (HTTP_USER_AGENT = Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:13.0)
 Gecko/20100101 Firefox/13.0.1)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (HTTP_ACCEPT =
 text/html,application/xhtml+xml,application/xml;q=0.9,*/*;q=0.8)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE = en-us,en;q=0.5)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (HTTP_ACCEPT_ENCODING = gzip, deflate)
[2012-06-19 21:37:01Z] Debug   Read parameter. (HTTP_CACHE_CONTROL = max-age=0)
[2012-06-19 21:37:02Z] Debug   Record received. (Type: StandardInput, ID: 1, Length: 0)
```


----------

